# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  طلب سوفتوير

## bustani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتقدم بالشكر لادارة المنتدى التي سمحت لي بالأنضمام الى هذا المنتدى راجيا من المشرف المختص لهذا القسم ايجلد الحل المناسب لهذه المشكلة وهى .
انا املك تاب من نوع Polaroid وبسبب فيروس لم يعد يعمل الجهاز وقد طلبت اعادة مصنع data factory reset  لم يفلح ويكتب لي data  0 
ارجوا منك ان تعمل على ايجاد حلا لذلك يوجد مع الرسالة صور لجهاز من الداخل والخارج  وشكرا لتفهمك  انتظر منك الرد بفارغ الصبر 
 وتقبل مني مع فائق الاحترام  
 غسان

----------

